
Using AWS Lambda Functions to Create Print Ready Files - neogenix
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/12/28/using-aws-lambda-functions-to-create-print-ready-files.html
======
neogenix
This actually is a great use-case for Lambda functions, since it is not
possible to process everything parallel on a single machine, and it would be
very hard to manage if you would scale a lot of instances up and down all the
time based on processing queues.

